# Steinberg releases new Simon Stockhausen soundbank Polarities



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

I have been following Simon’s progress for months now. Happy to see this got a release yesterday. I guess Steinberg or Patchpool.net / Simon Stockhausen will start their own commercial thread, so I’ll just post a thread in the Synth section.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Polarities - Padshop Expansion


Polarities for Padshop 2 by Simon Stockhausen juxtaposes electronic and acoustic sounds, exploring extreme sonic territories which clash with, oppose or complement each other.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

It sounds ridiculously good


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. I have been waiting for this one. I have used his Granular Symphonies and Granular Guitars a lot and also very much like the expansion he did for Groove Agent.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

it has to stop! 😆

sounds really good... got also all his previous products.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2020)

He is one of my very favorite sound designers. In addition to those mentioned above, Plurality and Ether Fields are also great Falcon expansions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> it has to stop! 😆
> 
> sounds really good... got also all his previous products.


I have his Falcon 2 stuff. Will get this. And you know what? His Iris 2 stuff has got to be some of THE best sound design that was ever done. Those Patchpool subscription sounds are incredible and make me wonder why on earth Izotope has abandoned this beautiful synth and is giving it away these days.

For those who have Pigments 2; Simon has started posting new stuff for that one


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> He is one of my very favorite sound designers. In addition to those mentioned above, Plurality and Ether Fields are also great Falcon expansions.


Same here. I love his work, and the fact that he liberally posts his progress on YT along the way...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

I can easily listen to this for days:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

This is my favorite of the bunch:


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

"Polarities" sounds amazing - kind of different in sound/style but much more inspiring then Arkhis to me. Very good for SciFi-Underscore when played at lower notes. Very deep evolving, sometimes rhythmic stuff with an organic touch and interesting source-material


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have his Falcon 2 stuff. Will get this. And you know what? His Iris 2 stuff has got to be some of THE best sound design that was ever done. Those Patchpool subscription sounds are incredible and make me wonder why on earth Izotope has abandoned this beautiful synth and is giving it away these days.
> 
> For those who have Pigments 2; Simon has started posting new stuff for that one



You meant IRIS2 for about 9€ at pluginboutique? ... The sounds from patchpool seems kind of expensive - but I have to read some more on the productpage.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> You meant IRIS2 for about 9€ at pluginboutique? ... The sounds from patchpool seems kind of expensive - but I have to read some more on the productpage.


That’s the one. Fantastic synth for 4 layer sample mangling. The sounds are pricy, absolutely, and Iris 2 is a dead end street somewhat. Then again, it still works brilliantly... so I use the Patchpool videos as a reminder what can be done with Iris and regularly use it.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have his Falcon 2 stuff. Will get this. And you know what? His Iris 2 stuff has got to be some of THE best sound design that was ever done. Those Patchpool subscription sounds are incredible and make me wonder why on earth Izotope has abandoned this beautiful synth and is giving it away these days.
> 
> For those who have Pigments 2; Simon has started posting new stuff for that one



I have Iris 2, but I have never managed to get into it and its sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I have Iris 2, but I have never managed to get into it and its sound.


Like Padshop, Iris has some very cool filtering going on. I call the both of them my sample destroyers. I mainly use them for editing field recorded sounds into oblivion. Which has been 100% inspired by mister Stockhausen.


----------

